# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Panasat ird1110

## balantis20

Πριν λιγες μερες επεσε στα χερια μου ο συγκεκριμενος  αποκωδικοποιητης απο γνωστο που εκανε αναβαθμιση εξοπλισμου λεγοντας μου οτι κανει για ληψη επιγγειων ψηφιακων,ωστοσο εγω στο μενου του βλεπω πως εχει εντολες για σκαναρισμα δορυφορων και μονο.Ολες οι επιλογες αφορουν την θυρα LNB και παρολο που εχω συνδεσει κανονικα την κεραια στην RFIN δεν κανει αναζητηση συμπεραινοντας πως μαλλον ειναι δεκτης δορυφορικων καναλιων.Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν ισχυει αυτο που πιστευω για να συμβουλευτω και τους ειδημονες και να μην παιδευομαι αδικα....
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.....

----------


## jami

Είναι δορυφορικός δέκτης και οχι επίγειος όπως κατάλαβες και εσύ!Αν δεν έχεις πιάτο στις 13 μοίρες,είναι σχεδόν άχρηστος.Πιάνει μόνο τα ελέυθερα δορυφορικά κανάλια.

----------

